# my reds breeding!



## youngoneblacky (Aug 22, 2006)

i was wondering what the chances of my reds breeding...i have 6 reds from 6-8 inches in a 125 gallon tank they have drift wood and plenty of moss 3 of them are very dark brown should i leave one of my tanks open for a fry or what you think chances are they breed?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i think the larger ones have a good chance of breeding, get those tanks up and running just incase. You will know for sure when one pair seperates from the group and go pitch black.


----------



## youngoneblacky (Aug 22, 2006)

i also have about 2 7inch reds in a 40 gal taht seem to be really close to each other is it possible to breed in a 40 gallon tank or does it matter how big it is? they're always side by side? is that spawning?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> i also have about 2 7inch reds in a 40 gal taht seem to be really close to each other is it possible to breed in a 40 gallon tank or does it matter how big it is? they're always side by side? is that spawning?


Yeah, breeding in a small tank with horrible conditions has been done.


----------

